

You’re 16. You’re a Pedophile. You Don’t Want to Hurt Anyone. What Do You Do? - mdesq
https://medium.com/matter/youre-16-youre-a-pedophile-you-dont-want-to-hurt-anyone-what-do-you-do-now-e11ce4b88bdb

======
schrodingersCat
Dan Savage coined the term "gold star pedophile" for these types of people
([http://www.thestranger.com/seattle/SavageLove?oid=12927907](http://www.thestranger.com/seattle/SavageLove?oid=12927907)).
I'm really glad that we (as a society) are beginning to discuss this problem
rather than sweep it under the rug by locking people up. It truly is a mental
health issue, and we need to ask the question of whether or not we want to
lock people up for trying to do the right thing by seeking proper treatment.

------
moonshinefunk
This truly is journalism at its best, as other commentators have noted. Still,
I'm not sure how I feel about the subject. Especially about pedophiles who
have already acted on their urges. Yes, maybe they won't do so again but once
we also take the perspective of the children (which, this article does fail to
do) that I think it would be better to just lock them up for life. I still
can't figure out why we are locking up drug users for life but never seem to
lock up pedophiles and rapists for life. I'd rather let most murderers go then
pedophiles and rapists-- not serial murderers, but if they killed for a reason
(economic or a crime of passion) it's probably safer to release them then a
pedophile.

------
Ronsenshi
Great article. Journalism at its finest (you know, in the context of latest
news about Buzzfeed).

Very informative look at the issue from the other side. Side, that is often
blindly hated by many.

------
z3ugma
There are some really interesting ethical implications for sex robots and
pedophilia - the argument being "Pedohpiles are only human - don't they
deserve to have healthy sexuality? What if there were a way for a pedophile to
act on their urges without harming anyone?"

------
Artemis2
Very, very informative and interesting piece of work. It's worth the read.

------
yousifa
Incredible eye opening article..

